# Transpac 2012



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

I have this goal of sailing in the 2012 Transpac . . . even though I don't wear belts (you get a buckle). 

I have this goal, but did you see this year that none of the participants are women? More to the point: they all have a lot of experience. They can change fuses. I'm on light bulb 101. 

I have been sailing most of my life. I'm an okay sailor. I have a bluewater boat, albeit slow. I love to sail solo. 

My question is: how handy do I need to be? Am I an Abby Sunderlarn x 4 (my approx. age) in the making if I can't fix or jury rig everything that breaks on my boat? Today I failed to replace the coolant hose on my engine. Pretty basic; pretty sad. Is it hopeless? Am I destined to sail to Catalina and back for eternity?

What can go wrong in 19 days to Hawaii? Plenty. 

It would be great if I had the know-how to rebuild my boat. Heck, it would be great if I could change the impeller. I am not young. How many tricks can this old dog learn? And, where do I lean them? Staring at the Westerbeke manual for an hour bore forth no fruit. So, should I forget it? On the other hand, I've worked hard for 25 plus years and I can pay for my rescue  

Between you and me girls, sometimes I think the guys just fake they know it. Confidence is at least 51% of the battle and as you can see from my post I'm lacking. 

My baby is off to college next year. I have bene married 25 years. I have been waiting 25 years for this moment. I NEED TO THIS GOAL. 

Then again I would like to be around to spoil my grandchildren. 

Thanks for letting me emot.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This male says.....


GO FOR IT! what you do not know, you can learn along the way!


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Your worry/lack of confidence seems to be focused primarily on your engine.
What piece of equipment will you not use during the Transpac?


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Go for it! You have time to work on the finer points of McGyvering your boat. You also have time to get her ready to go. Will you be sailing solo? I think it would be awesome if you had a couple of girlfriends who were game go with you. Another thought, what's the point of doing a rally other than to have a bit of support should the need arise?


I'm a hands on learner. Manuals flummox me until I get my hands dirty, then I can figure it out. I bet you now know how to change your coolant hose. How do you think anybody figures it out? They have a failure, learn from their mistakes and move on to the next item.


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your responses! I'm slightly embarrassed at my less than subtle attempt to garner encouragement. Can you tell I hit the bottle after my botched engine repair? 

Blt: I love your optimism! My husband feels the same way. Of course the life insurance policy he took on me makes him hopeful  Mike you are absolutely right! Can't engage the engine on the Transpac. Mimsy: I feel the same way about manuals and I love your use of the word flummox. I'm stealing it for future use. I also like your little blog and your little angels. Now, that is an accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Are you thinking about the Single Handed Transpac in 2012 that originates in San <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







Francisco</st1:City> or the crewed Transpac in 2011 that originates in <st1:City w:st="on">Los Angeles</ST1</st1:City>? The Single handers left last Saturday and have been experiencing winds in the thirties and large swells. Several have already turned back due to electrical & communications issues. The 54' trimaran currently in the lead blew a masthead block, requiring a trip to the top of the mast once the winds abate. They say that the Hawaii races are all about who can do the most effective repairs at sea. The boat I did the 08 PacCup in developed rudder, Mast T-Track, issues, blown blocks, severe halyard chafe and a ripped up perforated toe rail (during one very memorable squall!) To do the SHTP, you have to qualify by doing the SH Long Pac which is run in the odd numbered years. Your boat most be modified to ISAF Category 1 standards which can easily take over a year to complete. I know a female SHTP vet and she is one of the best sailors I have ever had the pleasure to know. Good luck! And keep us posted. Racing to <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1Hawaii </st1:State>is one of the most memorable and rewarding things you can do in a sailboat.


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

You understand why I have doubts!

My boat is substantially outfitted, but I have yet to do the 400nm qualifying. I am in Southern California so I can qualify down here; for example through the Pacific Singhanded Sailing Association. (See Profesional Security Support - www.pssla.com)

I have been following the 2010 Transpac. The logs make for some exciting and chilling reading.

Here is a posting from Second Verse:

"Yesterday was there was a lot of wind and big seas. In fact, for two hours there it was 34 kts sustaining with gusts to 38! The seas were above my second spreader! I have to admit for those two hours I wished I were somewhere else. Better now.

One of the blades of the wind generator ripped off! Gone! Well, there goes that power source, I will bring a spare set next time.

I have all this great food but I really have not eaten yet, just one apple and some jerky. I'll try to force some food down today.

A tanker crossed my path last night when I was asleep. I called him up on VHF and asked if he ever saw me, nope! Oh well, no reason to worry about that now.

Once these seas calm down I'll begin to tidy up, it is a mess in here! BTW, sleeping on the floor is not that bad, I got a full hour at one point last night, real good sleep, and I dreamed I was taking a hike with the kids.

Second Verse, signing off and searching for the sun and calm seas."

More logs and the boats' progress can be found at 2010 SHTP - Log Reports. Or just google Transpac 2010 Log Reports.


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

Wrong site for the PSSA. If interested google Pacific Singhanded Sailing Association.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

In the March issues of Good Old boat, there was an article about a fellow who did the race two yrs ago in an Olsen 30? some little off shore doable boat, had some good info on how and what he had to do for the race, along with what he did in the GL's sailing single handed.

Then a note in this months (july?) issue of Sail, a fellow was talking about a triple handed race across the atlantic, one of the crew was a top european SH racer, a few comments where made about his thoughts about racing solo too. ie when the winds got to 40 knots for the two hours as mentioned above, he knew it would be for say 2 hrs, he would not worry about lowering sails, or changeouts, as it would take up too much energy, and depower the sails for those 2 hrs until the wind was expected to lower. There is a bit more to this than what I typed, best to find the article and read it. 

The other, I am sure I will get hit for being chauvinistic or equal. It seems like women have to do things right the first time, know how to do it better etc than men. My wife is this way to a point. meanwhile, I do it once, figuring if I get it somewhat right, I succeeded, the next time should be better, and on with the third. If a mistake is made, no biggie. Spouse on the other hand, a mistake is a mistake, that is bad! If I was doing this, I would have plans if you will for any type of problem, most, I and you for that matter probably have not run into these issues, so having a plan on how to fix, or deal with the issue is the BEST key, and hope you can fix/deal with on the water. Here it might be my step dads antidote for everything when growing up, double back tape and epoxy. 

I still say go for it, get some time by yourself in etc, learn as much as you can, and most of all, have fun! be serious, not not too much

Marty


----------



## adamblantz (Jun 11, 2011)

*Hi Dulcitea!*

I have seen your boat. Are you from Channel Islands Harbor? My Daughter and i have a deal that we will do the transpac when she is sixteen. This year. We have both been sailing for many years and I have much technical boat knowledge as well as street smarts/experience. My boat is small and someone wants to buy it so we are considering crewing. Please call me at 805-906-7456. My name is Adam and I own the Beachcomber if you are the boat I am thinking of.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was worried about dealing with my engine too. So I went to a marine diesel course and learned how to do all of the basic maintenance on my engine. It was a 3 day course that demystified a lot. Not cheap but well worth it. You could even do it in a more gold plated way by hiring a diesel mechanic for a day. It would be expensive but he/she could lead you through all of the stuff you would be able to do outside of a boatyard and you can take a thousand pictures while you do it to refer to later. It aint rocket science. It helps amazingly to have done it all once before. Then rent a sat phone so shoreside help can lead you through whatever repair you might need to do that you need help with while you are out there.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Pacific Cup (SF to HNL), or TransPac (LAX to HNL) are something that you work towards. There are requirements for single handers, qualifying races, and the like, along with a financial commitment to prepping the boat for PIYA cat 1. Most who plan on going work pretty hard at it from about 12 months out. For Adam, unless you're a known entity, it's nearly impossible to put up a phone number and get a call from a skipper looking for crew a couple of months before the start. People (and their potential crews) plan this years in advance many times. Give yourself a couple of years unless you already know a skipper and a boat planning to go. You'll have to commit to their program NOW. That generally means both sailing, helping with boat work, and being rock solid dependable both on shore and on the boat. The boat, nor the ocean care about the gender of the sailor. Work on your weaknesses methodically, and commit to a time line. If it's within your financial means and time restraints, just go!


----------



## outdooress (Jun 4, 2008)

Dulcitea,

I would also like to do the TransPac and have quite a bit of experience sailing, but have never done a crossing of more than 12 hours. That said, I am a occasional charter captain (USCG 50 ton) and a former ASA instructor and have quite a bit of knowledge. If you would like to chat further, please hit me up via salaciasailing.com ...I am also in SoCal.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a wonderful goal. The Pacific Cup back in 1992 was my first ocean crossing. Since then, my husband and I have sailed short handed all over the south pacific, NZ & to the islands more than 7 times, Atlantic 3 times, the med etc etc. That one, lovely downhill passage changed our lives forever.

I'd say go for it, but...reach for the stars with your feet firmly on the ground. If you're not comfortable in fixing gear, find someone who is and take them with you. Don't go out to sea unprepared. It is just plain silliness.

The Pacific Cup is not as serious as the Transpac is. Why not go in the fun race - Pacific Cup? Take other sailor friends (with skills) and share in the experience. 

It will change your life. 

All the best to you.


----------

